# Please suggest Thermal Paste for about Rs 500



## isaac12345 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I have an old gaming oriented machine that has a core2duo E4500. I often overclock it from 2.2 to 2.6 GHz but it seems that recently it has been heating up till till 70degrees C. I cleaned up the cooler(stock Intel) and found that my last application of thermal paste has dried out. Could you please suggest a good value for money thermal paste costing around 500 or less, preferably available online? If there's a good shop in West Delhi(near Patel Nagar) I wouldn't mind going to the shop to buy it as well.

Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2015)

Noctua NT-H1 from primeabgb


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Noctua NT-H1 from primeabgb



Sorry, out of stock - Buy Online Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound in India . Any other ones?


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2015)

Deepcool Z5. Just recently used on CPu and gpu both and it's performing very good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2015)

Deepcool Z9 High Quality Thermal Paste -590


Link:Deepcool Z9 Thermal Paste - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> Deepcool Z5. Just recently used on CPu and gpu both and it's performing very good.



How good? Can you give me any numbers on the CPU please? Like what were the temperatures before applying and after.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2015)

Intel Q8400 running at 55c under load with stock cooler of Pentium D930  and gpu [ hd6850 ] used shoot upto ~97c under load [ used some Hylanze TiM before which is no good in cooling gpu chips ] and now it's ~68c under load and Deepcool Z5 is better than Z9 though the later is costly.


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> Intel Q8400 running at 55c under load with stock cooler of Pentium D930  and gpu [ hd6850 ] used shoot upto ~97c under load [ used some Hylanze TiM before which is no good in cooling gpu chips ] and now it's ~68c under load and Deepcool Z5 is better than Z9 though the later is costly.



Thanks! Is it better than the white coolermaster value paste? I think I had that on last time.
Also, is the deepcool Z5 electrically conductive?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2015)

If OP can increase his budget by Rs.300 then he can go with this: Cooler Master IC Essential E2 @ 750.

Link:Cooler Master IC Essential E2 Thermal Grease - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Thanks! Is it better than the white coolermaster value paste? I think I had that on last time.
> *Also, is the deepcool Z5 electrically conductive?*



It's better and it's not electrically conductive.


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 17, 2015)

topgear said:


> It's better and it's not electrically conductive.



Cool. Thanks! Have ordered it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Cool. Thanks! Have ordered it.


Link please. 

At what price did you buy it [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]?


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Link please.
> 
> At what price did you buy it [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]?



Deepcool Z5 Tharmal Paste - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Link please.
> 
> At what price did you buy it [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]?



got it for 250 bucks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> got it for 250 bucks




From where? I'm seeing the current price ~Rs 450.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound -575.

Link:Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 Gram price in india Rs.575. Buy Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 Gram online : Theitdepot.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound -575.
> 
> Link:Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 Gram price in india Rs.575. Buy Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 Gram online : Theitdepot.com



Don't want metal based pastes. Besides Deepcool Z5 for 250 rs sounds VFM going by topgear's post.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2015)

Got it from ebay using a coupon buddy  and TBH it costed me Rs. 225 [ counting 10% C from Mobikwik ]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> Got it from ebay using a coupon buddy  and TBH it costed me Rs. 225 [ counting 10% C from Mobikwik ]



Should've posted that earlier. Now the coupon code SNAPEBAY28 has expired.

Edit: Ordered it for Rs 300 using code NOTAIUC100


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2015)

Got the Z5 yesterday and applied it.

CPU temps dropped from 85* C at load to 70* C.

GPU temps at 65* C.

Haven't checked idle temps.


----------



## Raghul (Aug 19, 2015)

last month my pc started to crash frequently after a few mins of boot. the temp levels reached upto 80 deg C. I was so Impatient for an online purchase. so, after some research leading to making your own thermal paste using a bunch of ingredients, I noticed that all the ones had a same base, ie. toothpaste. I tried Himalaya Sparkling White and believe me, its been a month and my pc runs cooler than ever.

I do not recommend that but thought it was cool to share the experience.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL  what are the temps you get now?


----------

